# BURMESE PYTHON



## Killer (Jul 23, 2003)

* :?: WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYBODY HERE AS RAISED ANY :?: I'VE WAS GIVEN ONE 03'BABY FEMALE :roll: I KNOW WHAT HER NEEDS ARE AN HOW TO TAKE PROPER CARE OF HER  I WASN'T EXPECTING TO GET INTO GIANT SNAKE OWNERSHIP :? I WAS OUT MARKETING MY BUSINESS(CUSTOM REPTILE HABITATS)WHEN I WAS APPROACHED AN THIS BREEDER WAS UNABLE TO SELL IT TO THE PET SHOP.(THEY SAID THEY COULDN'T SELL IT,NOBODY WANTS A GAINT SNAKE.  )WE TALKED ABOUT MY BUSINESS AND THEN HE SAID HE DIDN'T WANT TO TAKE THIS 03'BABY BACK TOO GA.DID I WANT IT FOR MY COLLECTION :?: I TOLD HIM I DIDN'T HAVE $125.00 HE WAS ASKING :shock: HE SAID DON'T WORRY ABOUT THAT(HE MADE ENOUGH $$ OFF THE REPTS. HE SOLD TO THE STORE :!: ) SO NOW I'M A PROUD OWNER OF A BEAUTIFUL BURMESE. IT'S MARKINGS ARE VERY BRIGHT W/DARK BROWN BLOCHES W/CREAMY TAN BODY,ABOUT 13" BY 1"DIA. SHE ATE TWO HOPPERS LAST NIGHT :lol: .ANY COMENTS/ADVISE WELCOME   :shock: KILLER*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 23, 2003)

Burmese pythons are considered exotic In Australia and therefore illegal.You will notice this is an Australian site so it is highly unlikely any one will be able to give you any advice.
Almaron is our only American member that may be able to help you.
The only advice I can give you is to have a good long think about wether you will be able to look after a 300lb snake in a couple of years.
If you can..then best of luck..I am a little envious.


----------



## jmbrimer (Jul 23, 2003)

Killer - it WILL eat your cat if you're not careful. Your dog too and probably your pet goat and parents when it's older, so make sure he's nice and secure. Good luck!


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 23, 2003)

Killer,
Burms are fantastic snakes, and very hardy, which is something that has made them one of the most popularly kept snakes in the world, particularly in the USA and UK, and especially in the 80's and 90's when people didn't know as much as they do now about husbandry.
People have access to alot more species now than 10-20 years ago, it used to be a royal python if you wanted a small snake, a boa if you wanted a med/lg snake and a burmese if you wanted to get into the real big uns! And that was what was most commonly available and kept by people wanting to keep Boids.

Yes Burms get big, but generally they have fantastic temprements and are great characters, you obviously know that the snake is going to get big, so if you feel you can provide it with the necessary sized viv and requirements then good luck to you, it's not everyday you are lucky enough to be given a snake for free!

Happy Herping !

NCHERPS


----------



## Killer (Jul 25, 2003)

*BURMESE:Thanks*

*I'm sorry they are illegal over there  I wasn't planning on ownership of a GAINT :shock: buy I have the room an time. I know her needs @ how to take precautions with her, when she turns into a GAINT :shock: :!: I can't wait  :wink: * THANKS for U'RLL'S INPUT  :lol: 8)


----------



## Brodie (Jul 25, 2003)

hey check out the article on the home page 'large boide attacks' might make ya think twice lol


----------



## almaron (Jul 25, 2003)

Burms are quite common, and %99.99 of people that keep them have no problems. They are usually quite docile. Flip side is that it turns out that they are far and away the #1 snake that kill their keepers here in the US. People who keep venomous snakes always have that in the back of their minds when dealing with them. With a burm however, it is way to easy to get careless. Just don't ever let yourself get sloppy and careless. Good luck, and enjoy.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 25, 2003)

I'd love a burm.....


----------



## almaron (Jul 25, 2003)

They don't do much for me. I say go for a retic if you're going to go for the biggies.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 25, 2003)

Nah, a Burm with classic markings. No Albino junk for me.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 25, 2003)

All i can say ;;; They have to have biiiig **** to clean up. 
They are nice snakes but.


----------



## Killer (Jul 25, 2003)

U'R RIGHT ABOUT THE **** @ PISS WHEN THIER 10' +. I HUNSTLY DON'T LOOK FORWARD TO THAT;BUT IT'S PART OF OWNERSHIP.


----------



## almaron (Jul 26, 2003)

A snake that only craps once a week or two, can't be any worse than a dog that does it every day. :? 

Yes Mags, I definatly prefer a normal burm to the albinos. I'd still rather have a retic than a burm though. If you're going to have a snake that can kill you, you might as well have one that's going to try.


----------



## python_guy44 (Jul 26, 2003)

MAN something that size must hav 3 chickens at one sitting or something like that lol :}


----------



## SnakeBabe (Jul 27, 2003)

I am so happy to see a post regarding Burms. Most this group does not own them and I have several. I love them but they are a tremendous responsibility due to their size, strength and needs.
Rather than go on at length about it here I have a page on my site at http://www.reptilerescue.com/burmese.shtml
For general care practices for burms.

I am glad to hear you build cages because these guys will need a strong safe and secure enclosure.
I wish you the best of luck and I hope you will enjoy your new baby while he still is a baby. In a year he will reach over 6 feet.

Hugs and Hissessss,
Maria


----------



## saikrett (Jul 27, 2003)

Tell me about the mess,
on work expirence at GRP i helped a guy clean the cage with a SHOVEL!!


----------



## grahamh (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Maria

that's a nice page you have on Burmese. It says all the right things and makes the potential Burmese owner aware of the problems in a friendly way. I think they are fantastic snakes and I'd love to have one to observe but I guess for me thay are too big for the limited time I'd be able to handle one. I'll stick with my Olives, Bredlis and my sweet diamond SNAP!.

Enjoyed your page though.

G 8)


----------



## SnakeBabe (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. Glad you like it.

Hugs and Hissessss,
Maria


----------



## beastie (Aug 11, 2003)

Alm's not the only american on here, but some of us are mad lurkers!!! 
:twisted: 


since these are a bit graphic, i'm just going to put links... so here's a little pic from www.proexotics.com that illustrates exactly what the aspiring burm owner can look forward too!  

http://www.proexotics.com/retail_products/Pythons/new_python/bertha_crap_1.jpg

http://www.proexotics.com/retail_products/Pythons/new_python/bertha_crap_2.jpg

have a good time!!! i think i'll stick to my morelia & boas!!!


bc


----------



## almaron (Aug 11, 2003)

I need to find that guy to clean my cages. Smiling and everything. :shock: 

You know, I just realized rereading this thread where I've seen SnakeBabe before. I've seen her on TV. I think the show was about animals and magic. She was showing behind the scenes type stuff. Like practicing undoing handcuffs with scorpians in her hands. If I remember correctly, they had a lot of really cool birds they had rescued too. Out in Vegas. I think the show was on animal planet, or discovery channel.


----------



## SnakeBabe (Aug 11, 2003)

Yep, that?s me. Glad you had a chance to see that show. 
Next show scheduled is ?Blind Date? due in September. I will be on with one of my Albino burms.
Hugs and Hissessss,
Maria


----------



## almaron (Aug 11, 2003)

Very cool. I'll be sure and check my cable guide next month.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 11, 2003)

I still wish I could have a burm


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 11, 2003)

I still wish I could have Snake Babe 

Sorry Maria, I just couldn't resist it 

Forgive me or punish me, I'll be happy either way  hehehe


----------



## pythonman16 (Aug 24, 2003)

killer, i am in ky, usa, i keep a african rock python, burms are great snakes, calm and for the most part docile, but a word of advice, feed it good, keep it happy and never trust it!!!!


----------



## Python2011 (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a big burm(6 meters) she's 4 years old! consider that your burm could reach the size of mine in such short time if you'll feed him well; and the cage and all the furniture should be appropriate for it. a giant snake is not handable by one person or two; think about it guy....


----------



## Python2011 (Oct 2, 2003)




----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Oct 28, 2003)

yeah...Ive seen snakebabe on TV as well almaron. i think it was on Ripleys believe it or not. About her modeling with snakes for an organisation to rescue all the mistreated reptiles or something...If my memory is telling the truth, Good on ya Maria!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow shame we can't see Maria here in australia.


----------



## kevyn (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey,
I've got three burms and I love them. They're hissy as hell, but its just a big bluff. You just have to know how to read a snakes behaviour, like knowing when the hiss isn't a big bluff. Handle it alot as a jeuvinial, that way it gets used to human interaction and don't cuddle your pet rabbit or anything before you pick up your burm. All cases of people being attacked by their pet burms are they're fault. When it's big just don't handle it by yourself. There's a burm forum at www.bobclark.com


----------

